# First ever horse show :3 [Questions]



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

As some of you may know, my instructor told me last week that she wants me to begin competing in a small schooling show at our academy on October 20th. Of course, I was absolutely thrilled about the opportunity so I jumped on it. Now I've got a simple little question...

Right now I'm absolutely thrilled to have the opportunity to show--but whenever the day of the show comes around I know I'm going to be absolutely nervous. How did you all deal with nerves when it came to shows? :3

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For your first show only remember 2 things

Breathe

Smile

Everything else is a bonus:lol:

Everyone, well nearly everyone, gets competition nerves but it will never be as bad as the first one you do, so don't worry it's normal. So yeah, go with only one intention, having fun. Breathing is very important, my trainer is always reminding me to breathe!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I can actually see where the breathing thing will need to come in--aside from the obvious.:lol: I will have to remember that the day of the show. XD

Thank you for the comment!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sure your instruction has told you all the tips to prepare, so my best tip for you? Get to bed as early as possible the night before and eat a good healthy breakfast in the morning. I think prepping your body helps with nerves as you feel more energetic.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Ride your horse like you would at home. At shows I have the tendency to want to rush my warm ups and I'm a little more snappy with him if he's not focused but... that transfers to the horse as nervousness and I have to remember to take my time and be patient with him. I don't think anyone does as well at their first show as they'd like but it gets better! So just have fun and enjoy the experience.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

For your first show your only looking for a place to set your bar to improve off of. I usually tell people as long as I don't hit the ground ive had a good show ha! 

I am always nervous as heck on the night before, the drive over, and saddling up my horse but once im on her I feel completely at ease. We can only do what weve trained for so that's what we strive for. Some days we hit the mark, other days we miss a little but at the end of the day we sent the whole day doing what we love. Its much better than the alternative!! 

Plus when your like me and go against the grain using a tb in stock shows its always fun to beat the pants off QHs and Paints and then shock them when they find out what she is xD


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Have a small but protein-full breakfast (something that will sit in your stomach without making it upset!). Also, pack simple snacks like pretzels and lots of water!

Make a list of the things you'll need for show day. Being (and feeling) prepared is half the battle!

Give yourself too much time to brush down, tack up, and warm-up. Chances are it'll turn out to be just enough. 

Smile and just think of how lucky you are! Whenever you begin to get stressed out, exhale and smile. Plus, judges love to see a smiley rider!

Take pride in every little thing-- small successes are way better than ribbons. Best of luck!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all for all the tips and advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BuildDaBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

I just basically forgot anyone was watching and acted like I was riding all by myself in the pasture. After a few minutes you calm down and can enjoy yourself. Good luck


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

BuildDaBunny said:


> I just basically forgot anyone was watching and acted like I was riding all by myself in the pasture. After a few minutes you calm down and can enjoy yourself. Good luck


Thanks for the comment! I figure as long as I just breathe and start riding, I'll make it


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

I was so nervous at my first show  don't worry its totally normal, just don't let it get in the way of you doing your best. Deep breaths, give yourself plenty of extra time so you don't feel rushed. Go early to school and make sure you are well fed, rested and hydrated. Trust me, it all sounds obvious now but for me once nerves kick in I get stupid. You'll probably make silly mistakes, you may or may not pin, and you almost certainly will wish you had done better and I honestly am not saying this to discourage you. It's just the way things are, so don't put too much pressure on yourself. Just try to have fun, if you mess up laugh it off and try to do better next time. As long as you are trying your best no one will care how you did. If you really get nervous try humming to yourself. I sometimes do entire divisions singing under my breath the whole time, its super relaxing. I also mouth the things I need to remember. Between jumps I just chant to myself "heels down, chest up, thumbs up, leg, eyes etc." Just all the little things I might let slide otherwise. Its silly but it works for me. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

Nothing to add to others comments other than remember everyone is feeling the same way so you are all in the same boat


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! I actually was able to realize today that I wasn't the only one that'd be nervous as there was a lady that was just as nervous as I was.  However, I had a pretty good lesson today so I'm a bit more comfortable with it...and we had a small crowd there watching and I was able to tune them all out. Now I just have to get used to not hearing my instructor yelling at me XD

Again, thank you to all that have commented! I appreciate it!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck at your show! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Good luck at your show! Let us know how it goes.


Thank you! And I definitely will!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

My first show, I got two firsts, two seconds, and a third.  Relax, you're going to shine out there. Don't let yourself get nervous or intimidated. That's when things go wrong. I got nervous for some reason at my last show. It was this one red vertical, only 2' or 2'6", and I have jumped 1m before with no problems. But it affected my performance. Horses can tell when you're nervous, so just chill and remember it is your first show. Don't expect too much of yourself and your horse for the first one. Just expect to have fun, and you will!  Good luck!


----------

